# Couple of videos from the 2005 WMAA Camp



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 6, 2005)

I'm slowly working through the clips I took this weekend. I have about 40 to process at this time. Here's 4 for now, the rest will be coming out soon. Some clips will be released over the next few months as part of a 'video of the month' for Julie and Ricks websites. Enjoy! 

*[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Julie              Kedzie[/font][font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]              at WMAA 2005 Camp[/font]*




[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Showing                a technique to Bill & Mark from Cebu                West as Steve Scott looks                on.  

*[*http://clip</a></b>**CLIP*] (Latest                Quicktime required, 1.44MB)[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Explaining                a Thai kick with Steve Scott's                assistance.*

                  [*CLIP*] (Latest Quicktime                required, 5.47MB)[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Guro *Bryson              Ingram* and ??? at WMAA 2005 camp during *Guro              Rick Manglinong's*              session
                [*CLIP*] (Latest Quicktime              required, 2.65MB)[/font]

                [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Guro Rick Manglinong*[/font][font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]              and Guro *Primo              Luciano* demonstrate a cane technique at WMAA 2005 camp.              
    [*CLIP*] (Latest Quicktime              required, 2.95MB)[/font]


----------



## Brian Johns (Jun 6, 2005)

Good work !!

Brian Johns
Columbus, Ohio


----------

